# What’s the best city to live in?



## Lightbulb (Nov 25, 2019)

It doesn’t have to be dating related, just what do you think would be the best quality of life and why.


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Nov 25, 2019)

Mumbai, Lagos, Curacao, Manila, Detroit. All good safe quality cities


----------



## prgfromnl (Nov 25, 2019)

my hometown propably, because I grew up there and I miss it there


----------



## Chowdog (Nov 25, 2019)

Amsterdam hot bitches


----------



## Lightbulb (Nov 25, 2019)

TsarTsar444 said:


> Mumbai, Lagos, Curacao, Manila, Detroit. All good safe quality cities


Bro..


----------



## Dicklet.4.3 (Nov 25, 2019)

the slums of mumbai


----------



## BlackBoyo (Nov 25, 2019)

Berlin


----------



## RAITEIII (Nov 25, 2019)

For me it's not about the place but rather who I am with. With the right people I'd be happy pretty much anywhere (anywhere normal, inb4 muh shithole)


----------



## Hector (Nov 25, 2019)

Barcelona


----------



## Enlil (Nov 25, 2019)

Zimbabwe. my hometown


----------



## Deleted member 3328 (Nov 25, 2019)

I'd want to live on Sardinia or Corsica tbh


----------



## RAITEIII (Nov 25, 2019)

Enlil said:


> Zimbabwe. my hometown


Mmm my friend says things there are pretty bad (he's from South Africa). Is land expropriation also gonna happen there?


----------



## toptearmm (Nov 25, 2019)

BlackBoyo said:


> Berlin


If you love techno like me, yessss


----------



## nastynas (Nov 25, 2019)

ofc capital of technology and modern renessaince adana


----------



## Hector (Nov 25, 2019)

Norilsk for happinessmax


----------



## Deleted member 1100 (Nov 25, 2019)

I'd love to live in Sidney tbh, but that's depends on how many chads there are there


----------



## eduardkoopman (Nov 25, 2019)

6ft1 said:


> I'd want to live on Sardinia or Corsica tbh


I thought there only mostly lived old people???


----------



## Deleted member 3328 (Nov 25, 2019)

eduardkoopman said:


> I thought there only mostly lived old people???


I was there on vacation and I really liked everything


----------



## Butthurt Dweller (Nov 25, 2019)

Austria, luxembourg, belgium, any of the nice places


----------



## LowTierNormie (Nov 25, 2019)

I love life here in Spain. Barcelona is awesome. But dating life is almost non existent for average guys. It's hard to find a balance beetwen quality of life and minimum threshold for having a decent sex life


----------



## diggbicc (Nov 25, 2019)

LowTierNormie said:


> I love life here in Spain. Barcelona is awesome. But dating life is almost non existent for average guys. It's hard to find a balance beetwen quality of life and minimum threshold for having a decent sex life


Is it a hypergamy hellhole? tourist city right?


----------



## LowTierNormie (Nov 25, 2019)

diggbicc said:


> Is it a hypergamy hellhole? tourist city right?


There are a lot of tourist yes. I wouldn't say it's a hellhole though. Thinks around here eare easier than in northen Europe or America for sure.


----------



## diggbicc (Nov 25, 2019)

LowTierNormie said:


> There are a lot of tourist yes. I wouldn't say it's a hellhole though. Thinks around here eare easier than in northen Europe or America for sure.


A lotta tourist chads must be travelling there. Gives more options


----------



## LowTierNormie (Nov 25, 2019)

diggbicc said:


> A lotta tourist chads must be travelling there. Gives more options


Not as many as you think. Chads are going to Mallorca and Ibiza, where all the great parties and clubs are. Barcelona is more visites by families I think


----------



## diggbicc (Nov 25, 2019)

LowTierNormie said:


> Not as many as you think. Chads are going to Mallorca and Ibiza, where all the great parties and clubs are. Barcelona is more visites by families I think


JFL. Those places must be suifel sub 6psl. Chad central


----------



## LowTierNormie (Nov 25, 2019)

diggbicc said:


> JFL. Those places must be suifel sub 6psl. Chad central


Yeah, I never go there. It's full of TerraChads


----------



## StoicNihilist (Nov 25, 2019)

I wouldn't mind living in Japan. It would be life fuel.

I'd be equal or even a little better in SMV to most of the guys around me. No more getting mogged to hell and back just walking outside.


----------



## 6ft8InTheNetherlands (Nov 25, 2019)

LowTierNormie said:


> I love life here in Spain. Barcelona is awesome. But dating life is almost non existent for average guys. It's hard to find a balance beetwen quality of life and minimum threshold for having a decent sex life



I lived in Spain for a year or so. Horrific for dating. Hands down the worst place I have been. Clear contrast with Poland where I banged just hours after arriving.


----------



## LowTierNormie (Nov 25, 2019)

6ft8InTheNetherlands said:


> I lived in Spain for a year or so. Horrific for dating. Hands down the worst place I have been. Clear contrast with Poland where I banged just hours after arriving.


Really? I thought things here were easier than Holland or the USA for example.
That may explain why almost all my friends (the ones around normie tier) barely get laid at all


----------



## Peachy (Nov 25, 2019)

Saint Petersburg, Moscow, Odessa (Ukraine), Crimea (Russia), Marseille, Riga, Istanbul, Zurich


----------



## SikKunt (Nov 25, 2019)

Enlil said:


> Zimbabwe. my hometown


----------



## TheMewingBBC (Nov 25, 2019)

TsarTsar444 said:


> Mumbai, Lagos, Curacao, Manila, Detroit. All good safe quality cities


While you're playing, Lagos isn't really that bad. people of other race get treated like nobles when they visit there, even if their income or looks are average. 
Hell, I got the same treatment just by my accent alone, the retailers do try to upsell you on prices tho


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Nov 25, 2019)

TheMewingBBC said:


> While you're playing, Lagos isn't really that bad. people of other race get treated like nobles when they visit there, even if their income or looks are average.
> Hell, I got the same treatment just by my accent alone, the retailers do try to upsell you on prices tho


Is the food safe there? Also diseases


----------



## 6ft8InTheNetherlands (Nov 25, 2019)

LowTierNormie said:


> Really? I thought things here were easier than Holland or the USA for example.
> That may explain why almost all my friends (the ones around normie tier) barely get laid at all



Not for me at least. Even though I speak the language conversationally, you gotta be a trusted guy in their friend group if you want some action. Best bet is foreign girls on erasmus.



TheMewingBBC said:


> While you're playing, Lagos isn't really that bad. people of other race get treated like nobles when they visit there, even if their income or looks are average.
> Hell, I got the same treatment just by my accent alone, the retailers do try to upsell you on prices tho



Curacao ain't even that bad either.


----------



## Zeta ascended (Nov 25, 2019)

Paris-Went there 2 years ago with my mom. Beautiful city tbh. Germany and Luxembourg also looks pretty nice


----------



## TheMewingBBC (Nov 25, 2019)

TsarTsar444 said:


> Is the food safe there? Also diseases


Food, for the most part, is safe. Also no disease. Nigeria is indeed a country with problems but when it comes to Lagos were talking about the second-highest progressive city in it after the capital Abuja and has one of the highest GDP of the whole continent, including North Africa.

You can say it not saying much like it's no Seattle or at least Tampa bay tier, and I would agree. But compare to any other African cities including north African ones Lagos has a way higher standard of living


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Nov 25, 2019)

TheMewingBBC said:


> Food, for the most part, is safe. Also no disease. Nigeria is indeed a country with problems but when it comes to Lagos were talking about the second-highest progressive city in it after the capital Abuja and has one of the highest GDP of the whole continent, including North Africa.
> 
> You can say it not saying much like it's no Seattle or at least Tampa bay tier, and I would agree. But compare to any other African cities including north African ones Lagos has a way higher standard of living


Botswana has the highest standard in Africa i have read


----------



## auboutduprecipice (Nov 25, 2019)

Prague


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Nov 25, 2019)

budapest



women are very gl, not a lot of ethnics due to conservative government


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Nov 25, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> budapest
> 
> 
> 
> women are very gl, not a lot of ethnics due to conservative government



HEIL!!!! HEIL HITLER!!!! HEIL!!!!


----------



## Roping Subhuman (Nov 25, 2019)

Tashkent.


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Nov 25, 2019)

Gudru said:


> HEIL!!!! HEIL HITLER!!!! HEIL!!!!


you would love this city


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Nov 25, 2019)

Lightbulb said:


> It doesn’t have to be dating related, just what do you think would be the best quality of life and why.


Mumbai


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Nov 25, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> you would love this city


I'm sure I would

>brb immigrating and becoming your neighbour


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Nov 25, 2019)

Gudru said:


> I'm sure I would
> 
> >brb immigrating and becoming your neighbour


your pheno slays here


----------



## 6'4 looksmaxxxer (Nov 25, 2019)

My dream is to live in california


----------



## Lorsss (Nov 25, 2019)

Lightbulb said:


> It doesn’t have to be dating related, just what do you think would be the best quality of life and why.


depends on which social class you belong.
for poor people any city in a western europe country with welfare, for rich people Switzerland or USA


----------



## Arkantos (Nov 25, 2019)

Constantinople


----------



## pisslord (Nov 25, 2019)

city is cesspool
if you're white go live in a countryside where no niggers or other shitskins around


----------



## UnderCovrN0rmie (Nov 25, 2019)

with the angobungi tribe in the rainforest


----------



## Blackout.xl (Nov 25, 2019)

RAITEIII said:


> Mmm my friend says things there are pretty bad (he's from South Africa). Is land expropriation also gonna happen there?


If you’re talking about Zimbabwe, land expropriation already happened back around 2000 or 2002. 

South Africa will likely embark on land expropriation after their next election


----------



## Hector (Nov 25, 2019)

diggbicc said:


> A lotta tourist chads must be travelling there. Gives more options


Tourists only heightmog, facially spanish mogs to oblivion and back, everyday I see 6PSL/6,50PSL even some Chicolites in the subway, and never seen a tourist above 6PSL facially.


----------



## GoMadAndSTFU (Nov 25, 2019)

Lyon in France


----------



## MiroslavBulldosex (Nov 25, 2019)

GoMadAndSTFU said:


> Lyon in France


Cope. Still not as bas as Paristan or Al-Massilia rn but it will eventually turn into a shithole in the coming years.


----------



## Lightbulb (Nov 26, 2019)

GoMadAndSTFU said:


> Lyon in France


Like I said you guys need to provide a reason for that aswell


----------



## GoMadAndSTFU (Nov 26, 2019)

Lightbulb said:


> Like I said you guys need to provide a reason for that aswell



*THE REASON IS THAT FRANCE IS THE GREATEST AND THE MOST BEAUTIFUL COUNTRY IN THE ENTIRE WORLD*


----------



## rockndogs (Nov 26, 2019)

Saint petersburg and barcelona are legit tbh ngl


----------



## Deleted member 3583 (Nov 26, 2019)

GoMadAndSTFU said:


> *THE REASON IS THAT FRANCE IS THE GREATEST AND THE MOST BEAUTIFUL COUNTRY IN THE ENTIRE WORLD*


----------



## john_cope (Nov 26, 2019)

TsarTsar444 said:


> Mumbai, Lagos, Curacao, Manila, Detroit. All good safe quality cities


Don't forget Juba


Peachy said:


> Saint Petersburg, Moscow, Odessa (Ukraine), Crimea (Russia), Marseille, Riga, Istanbul, Zurich


Istanbul is a shithole
and crimea is a shithole too, and not a city.
riga is a shithole. just wow how could you post so much bullshit


----------



## shibo (Nov 26, 2019)

toronto


----------



## Pariah (Nov 26, 2019)

No city is good, just hermitmaxx and live in the woods.


----------



## Deleted member 3381 (Nov 26, 2019)

Quality of Life Index







www.numbeo.com





use this website. it lists all cities' qualities of life, you can also search for smaller cities. I'm not sure how accurate it is but feel free to use it


----------



## DoctorPMA (Nov 26, 2019)

Almost anywhere if you have money
*A lot of money


----------



## john_cope (Nov 27, 2019)

Without any exception, any developed asian city


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Nov 27, 2019)

john_cope said:


> Don't forget Juba
> 
> Istanbul is a shithole
> and crimea is a shithole too, and not a city.
> riga is a shithole. just wow how could you post so much bullshit


Istanbul is beautiful, jfl at shithole


----------



## Deleted member 1751 (Nov 27, 2019)

Calicut/ Trivandrum/ Thrissur/ Kochi in Kerala, India


----------



## john_cope (Nov 28, 2019)

TsarTsar444 said:


> Istanbul is beautiful, jfl at shithole


imagine living in that crowded, crime infested mess just to work for $2.60 an hour


----------



## عبد الرحمن (Dec 1, 2019)

Vancouver


----------



## Deleted member 2933 (Dec 1, 2019)

6'4 looksmaxxxer said:


> My dream is to live in california


Shithole tbh


----------



## FatJattMofo (Dec 1, 2019)

Bursa Turkey


----------



## justanothergymcell (Dec 1, 2019)

Whatever city that enables you to eke out a living and pursue your looksmaxing goals in solitude.


----------



## Noodlewhore (Dec 8, 2019)

Any city in France is good, you'll swim in pussy


----------



## RichmondBread (Dec 8, 2019)

Richmond, Nashville, Virginia Beach, Charleston. Anywhere south of Washington DC is very nice !


----------



## Deleted member 3832 (Dec 8, 2019)

Lightbulb said:


> It doesn’t have to be dating related, just what do you think would be the best quality of life and why.


I don't know if my place can be considered a city, but my place is pretty chill though. Only 5000 people live here.


----------



## Butthurt Dweller (Dec 8, 2019)

If i could choose i would prefer to live in benelux or vienna


----------



## BigBoy (Dec 15, 2019)

StoicNihilist said:


> I wouldn't mind living in Japan. It would be life fuel.
> 
> I'd be equal or even a little better in SMV to most of the guys around me. No more getting mogged to hell and back just walking outside.


are you japanese?


----------



## balding17yomanletcel (Dec 15, 2019)

Grave


----------



## Arkantos (Dec 15, 2019)

Jerusalem


----------



## StoicNihilist (Dec 15, 2019)

BigBoy said:


> are you japanese?


I'm a mixed race mongrel


----------



## BigBoy (Dec 15, 2019)

StoicNihilist said:


> I'm a mixed race mongrel


between what races?


----------



## Mr_Norwood (Dec 15, 2019)

St Petersburg is the nicest city I've been tbh

Nice hot summers and snowy winters


LowTierNormie said:


> Not as many as you think. Chads are going to Mallorca and Ibiza, where all the great parties and clubs are. Barcelona is more visites by families I think



Chads love the party islands .. a winter of gymcelling finally comes to fruition JFL


----------



## FatJattMofo (Dec 15, 2019)

*MOG*ADISHU


----------



## StoicNihilist (Dec 15, 2019)

BigBoy said:


> between what races?


Native American and Finnish.


----------



## TakaRyo (Dec 16, 2019)

RichmondBread said:


> Richmond, Nashville, Virginia Beach, Charleston. Anywhere south of Washington DC is very nice !



Why Nashville?


----------



## Darkstrand (Dec 16, 2019)

Butthurt Dweller said:


> Austria, luxembourg, belgium, any of the nice places


Austria? You sure?


----------



## RichmondBread (Dec 16, 2019)

TakaRyo said:


> Why Nashville?



It's a great city with lots of music (of course) and opportunities. Sadly, it is becoming more progressive, but that comes with the territory.


----------



## john_cope (Dec 16, 2019)

Mogadishu
Niamey
Kinshasa


----------



## robtical (Dec 17, 2019)

Anywhere with following:
-Low crime rate
-Cool temperature(10-15C)
-Nature
-Slow paced life


----------



## Deleted member 1751 (Dec 17, 2019)

Gold coast Australia if you're Gigachad


----------



## TakaRyo (Dec 17, 2019)

RichmondBread said:


> It's a great city with lots of music (of course) and opportunities. Sadly, it is becoming more progressive, but that comes with the territory.



I guess. I wanted to go to Vanderbilt at some point, but that didn't work out


----------



## Deleted member 3202 (Dec 17, 2019)

TsarTsar444 said:


> Mumbai, Lagos, Curacao, Manila, Detroit. All good safe quality cities


Memphis is good too!


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Dec 17, 2019)

6ft8InTheNetherlands said:


> I lived in Spain for a year or so. Horrific for dating. Hands down the worst place I have been. Clear contrast with Poland where I banged just hours after arriving.


reminds me of my leo dicaprio lookalike classmate of mine. so many girls thought he was cute but when we went to barcelona and he was eyeing some local spanish girls hard af they ignored him just as hard. was lifefuel for me.


----------



## Lorsss (Dec 17, 2019)

best one for getting money: anywhere in switzerland or USA
best one for getting women: anywhere in Ukraine


----------



## Looksmax25 (Dec 17, 2019)

Vienna was a beautiful city for sure


----------



## Deleted member 616 (Dec 17, 2019)

Berlin for escortcels 
@Goblin 
@BlackBoyo


----------



## Latin_Ladiesman (Dec 17, 2019)

Hector said:


> Barcelona


*You can easily get stabbed in Barcelona, especially as a high T Puerto Rican *


----------



## MiroslavBulldosex (Dec 17, 2019)

Noodlewhore said:


> Any city in France is good, you'll swim in pussy


Jfl you're so deluded


6ft8InTheNetherlands said:


> I lived in Spain for a year or so. Horrific for dating. Hands down the worst place I have been. Clear contrast with Poland where I banged just hours after arriving.


Doesn't surprise me. Barcelona is the European equivalent of LA, densely populated city full of Chads.


----------



## Roping Subhuman (Dec 17, 2019)

Roping Subhuman said:


> Tashkent.



Legit.


----------



## FaceandHFD (Dec 17, 2019)

tel aviv


----------



## KEy21 (Dec 17, 2019)

Atlanta easily. Hopping back on a flight to there now for winter vacation. Glad to be out of this shithole


----------



## Deleted member 1551 (Dec 17, 2019)

Vienna.


----------



## Sal123 (Dec 17, 2019)

TsarTsar444 said:


> Istanbul is beautiful, jfl at shithole


Best city in Asia, the most attractive of all ethnicities are there. Best place to find a gyal


----------



## ElliotRodgerJr (Dec 17, 2019)

Beijing or Shanghai


----------



## 6ft8InTheNetherlands (Dec 17, 2019)

MiroslavBulldosex said:


> Jfl you're so deluded
> 
> Doesn't surprise me. Barcelona is the European equivalent of LA, densely populated city full of Chads.



Lol I did not even live in Barcelona but a 3rd tier city. Spainish women are man hating princesses.


----------



## Roping Subhuman (Dec 17, 2019)

ElliotRodgerJr said:


> Beijing or Shanghai



Better choice would be Tokyo or Kyoto.

Beijing and Shanghai are waaayyy too overcrowded. and air there is literal cancer.


----------



## ElliotRodgerJr (Dec 17, 2019)

Roping Subhuman said:


> Better choice would be Tokyo or Kyoto.
> 
> Beijing and Shanghai are waaayyy too overcrowded. and air there is literal cancer.


Yeah but Japanese foids are ugly


----------



## Roping Subhuman (Dec 17, 2019)

ElliotRodgerJr said:


> Yeah but Japanese foids are ugly



Really? i was in Japan few years ago and they seemed alright.(even saw few Jomon qts)

I thought they Mogged Chinese foids on average?


----------



## Deleted member 1551 (Dec 17, 2019)

MiroslavBulldosex said:


> Al-Massilia


JFL


----------



## ElliotRodgerJr (Dec 17, 2019)

Roping Subhuman said:


> Really? i was in Japan few years ago and they seemed alright.(even saw few Jomon qts)
> 
> I thought they Mogged Chinese foids on average?


Different taste, all girls I’ve been with were Chinese and one korean.


----------



## Roping Subhuman (Dec 17, 2019)

ElliotRodgerJr said:


> Different taste, all girls I’ve been with were Chinese and one korean.



Did you lose some fat? your face looks less bloated.


----------



## Rasputin (Dec 17, 2019)

Any city who average people is -2 PSL than you, you will probably have good life.


----------



## Deleted member 2756 (Dec 17, 2019)

Deliciadecu said:


> I'd love to live in Sidney tbh, but that's depends on how many chads there are there


lot's don't come, called chadstralia for a reason.


----------



## Deleted member 3990 (Dec 17, 2019)

Amacko said:


> Quality of Life Index
> 
> 
> 
> ...


brb instantly searching for Norwegian or Russian chad cities


----------



## maxmendietta (Dec 17, 2019)

CULIACAN SINALOA MEXICOOOOI


----------



## Deleted member 3990 (Dec 17, 2019)

I will contribute also

I will cover southern bavaria

I will choose the places with the most beauty and making a chilled life

Bad Reichenhall







Mittenwald






Tegernsee (Lots of rich people lol)






Berchtesgaden






Schönau am Königssee







Ramsau bei Berchtesgaden








Samerberg (Also rich people)







Bigger Austrian Cities:
Salzburg







Innsbruck





South-Tyrol (Italy):
Bozen






Meran






pretty much everywhere


----------



## Deleted member 1100 (Dec 17, 2019)

Dyorotic2 said:


> lot's don't come, called chadstralia for a reason.



Chad shit bro


----------



## ElliotRodgerJr (Dec 17, 2019)

Roping Subhuman said:


> Did you lose some fat? your face looks less bloated.


Yeah, but tbh most of those other pics I’ve posted were shit lol. This ones kinda shit cause I’m looking down.


----------



## Deleted member 2756 (Dec 17, 2019)

Deliciadecu said:


> Chad shit bro


I giggled


----------



## Deleted member 1100 (Dec 17, 2019)

Dyorotic2 said:


> I giggled



LOL, WTF, I could swear I wrote "Sad"






Chad lives rent-free in my head


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Dec 17, 2019)

Deliciadecu said:


> LOL, WTF, I could swear I wrote "Sad"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wanna have long anal and sleep with her and ltr her so bad...


----------



## Deleted member 1100 (Dec 17, 2019)

Gudru said:


> I wanna have long anal and sleep with her and ltr her so bad...




She looks like shit, I'll find some better Latinas Instagram to send you later


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Dec 17, 2019)

Deliciadecu said:


> She looks like shit, I'll find some better Latinas Instagram to send you later


Scroll through her insta bro she's cute. Can I pm pics so you can tell me if I'm gl enough to get girls like that if I ever travel to South America?


----------



## Deleted member 1100 (Dec 17, 2019)

Gudru said:


> Scroll through her insta bro she's cute. Can I pm pics so you can tell me if I'm gl enough to get girls like that if I ever travel to South America?



I did, there are way better women than her tbh

You're blond and tall (for SA standards), unless you have some big failo that normies can see you can have chicks like that easily


----------



## MiroslavBulldosex (Dec 17, 2019)

Deliciadecu said:


> I did, there are way better women than her tbh
> 
> You're blond and tall (for SA standards), unless you have some big failo that normies can see you can have chicks like that easily


What's the best city to live in Brazil in your opinion ?
Maybe I'll go there for a few weeks next year, probably to Florianopolis.


----------



## Deleted member 1100 (Dec 17, 2019)

MiroslavBulldosex said:


> What's the best city to live in Brazil in your opinion ?
> Maybe I'll go there for a few weeks next year, probably to Florianopolis.



Florianopolis and Porto Alegre are the best capitals to live in tbh

Small cities I'd say:

Angra dos Reis (Rio de Janeiro)
Armação dos Búzios (Rio de Janeiro)
Balneário Camboriú (Santa Catarina)

These are all upper-middle-class cities basically, so unless you're really unfortunate you won't get robbed in daylight as you could possibly be in cities like Rio, São Paulo, Salvador...

If you just want to have fun these would be the top three:

Rio de Janeiro (Rio de Janeiro) (Beaches and night clubs)
Fortaleza (Ceará) (mostly beaches)
São Paulo (São Paulo) (mostly night clubs tbh)


----------



## Time Travel (Dec 17, 2019)

Tokyo tbh. Everything is convenient and it's not boring there. Also the aesthetic is nice.


----------



## Deleted member 3990 (Dec 17, 2019)

Time Travel said:


> Tokyo tbh. Everything is convenient and it's not boring there. Also the aesthetic is nice.


kyoto >>


----------



## Time Travel (Dec 17, 2019)

Dr Shekelberg said:


> kyoto >>


never been there


----------



## Deleted member 3990 (Dec 17, 2019)

Time Travel said:


> never been there


me neither


----------



## Looksmax25 (Dec 17, 2019)

6ft8InTheNetherlands said:


> Lol I did not even live in Barcelona but a 3rd tier city. Spainish women are man hating princesses.



Why do you think Spanish women are such hardasses?


----------



## Deleted member 3702 (Dec 17, 2019)

Stalingrad


----------



## 6ft8InTheNetherlands (Dec 17, 2019)

Looksmax25 said:


> Why do you think Spanish women are such hardasses?



number of reasons.

- the men are supplicating betas, causing even ugly girls to think and behave like they're 10s. not the case in Holland.
- highly leftist society, media pushing anti male propaganda. portraying men as evil killers.
- extremely feminist society, there's literally a woman's march every month
- they all have large friend groups with mostly male orbiters and a few girls.

if you do get into an ltr with one, she'll take good care of you though. their personality in a ltr can be awesome.


----------



## EthnicelAscension (Dec 17, 2019)

6ft8InTheNetherlands said:


> number of reasons.
> 
> - the men are supplicating betas, causing even ugly girls to think and behave like they're 10s. not the case in Holland.
> - highly leftist society, media pushing anti male propaganda. portraying men as evil killers.
> ...


Spanish as in from Spain or Hispanic? The term is used interchangeably in the States here.


----------



## BigBoy (Dec 17, 2019)

StoicNihilist said:


> Native American and Finnish.


mirin ngl

chad combo


----------



## Pex1992 (Dec 17, 2019)

Goa or laddakh


----------



## StoicNihilist (Dec 18, 2019)

BigBoy said:


> mirin ngl
> 
> chad combo


Oh fuck no dude... its a truecel combo.

My psl rating is 4/10.


----------



## 6ft8InTheNetherlands (Dec 18, 2019)

EthnicelAscension said:


> Spanish as in from Spain or Hispanic? The term is used interchangeably in the States here.



spain


----------



## Deleted member 2506 (Dec 18, 2019)

San Francisco


----------



## BigBoy (Dec 18, 2019)

StoicNihilist said:


> Oh fuck no dude... its a truecel combo.
> 
> My psl rating is 4/10.


4 psl is normie

i assume u mean 4/10 irl? cuz thats what i am

and thats not truecel, thats low-tier normie


----------



## StoicNihilist (Dec 18, 2019)

BigBoy said:


> 4 psl is normie
> 
> i assume u mean 4/10 irl? cuz thats what i am
> 
> and thats not truecel, thats low-tier normie


Oh, well 4/10 is still shit and I've been incel my whole life because of it. Even 6/10 guys these days have trouble in the dating market.


----------



## BigBoy (Dec 18, 2019)

StoicNihilist said:


> Oh, well 4/10 is still shit and I've been incel my whole life because of it. Even 6/10 guys these days have trouble in the dating market.


yea it is. but youre stuck with it. you have to play with the cards you get. id start hitting on chicks rn but im fat and too embarrassed to do it.

you should start shooting your shot or youll be an incel your entire life.


----------



## Deleted member 2769 (Dec 18, 2019)

Longyearbyen


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Jan 27, 2020)

john_cope said:


> Mogadishu
> Niamey
> Kinshasa


Where did u go?


----------

